# icool cabinets & PSU



## spindoc (Jul 26, 2008)

anybody ever used an icool cabinet PSU?

i saw a high end rig of its in nehru place and it was selling for 2.35k with a 500W PSU.

nebody know how good it is?

if so then plz post a review


----------



## hellgate (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah even i saw 1 made of glass and had an aquarium at the side.dont think that psu will be good enuf.


----------



## spindoc (Jul 26, 2008)

i had a chance to inspect the PSU it showed 27A on +12V dual rail.

that seems sufficient enuf for all devices to get juiced up.

ne thoughts?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

thats good on paper, but a real torture test wud be required to find if it can do what it says.
nyway, it wud be better than normal frontech or intex 450/500w PSU.
btw, ny pics of the cabby?


----------



## hellgate (Jul 28, 2008)

i didnt take any pics at the shop.shall take 1 when i go there this Saturday.


----------

